# Rabbit Hunting



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

I live in Monroe Co and would like to get into rabbit hunting this year. Can anyone point me to an area that I can start rabbit hunting or would anyone be interested in leasing me some property for small game hunting?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! 
Thank you very much for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

We've had some luck in the Petersburg State Game Area, not too far west of Monroe.


----------



## Solaba84 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot I'll look into it. You having luck without running dogs?


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I've hunted Petersburg with and without dogs.
Early on I ran an austrailian shepherd, a house pet, as a jump dog. She bumped up rabbits for me but she wasn't a scent hound and couldn't circle them. It was all jump shooting.
Rabbit hunting is often more productive with a good beagle that can circle a rabbit, but walking good cover without a dog and shooting rabbits on the jump is do-able too.
Good luck.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Without a dog all you have to do is start following tracks usually better with two guys. Have one guy follow tracks while the other guy stand in the area where you found the tracks are rabbits usually Circle back


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

My brother and I took 5 rabbits last weekend with no dogs. Find rabbity areas looking for droopings and tracks. Basically you have to get to the out side of the brush and when they move shoot them. Or walk through the brush and jump shoot them


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Monroe rabbit Hunter here...muddy creek sga has always produced for me. Both sides of the creek. Good luck to ya


----------

